# How much does it cost to feed your dog a day?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I know people feed a variety of "expensive" foods (ie, cost per bag) but sometimes these foods require a smaller amount be fed per day. So I am wondering, what does it cost per day, to feed the foods people use? Could you name your food, tell how much you feed to one dog, and then what that translates into daily cost?
Thanks


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

If I'm figuring this right (and there's no guarantee that I am - lol) it should run about $4.50/day to feed both dogs.

We never run low on food, so I'm not sure exactly how many days a bag lasts. I'm guessing about 10 days, for the medium-sized bag (26lb, I think.) 
We're on Wellness Core. They each get 3 Cups per day of the dry. Gunner gets about 1/2 a can of Core mixed in with the dry per day and Riley gets about 2 good tablespoons of the canned (just so he doesn't think he's missing out on anything.)

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well based on the link below, looks like you get roughly 160 cups out of a 40lb bag of food. Based on $30.75 for a bag of Loyall lamb and rice that equals to .1921 cents per cup. 2 cups per day is just .38 cents per day. I do add a couple of small spoons of canned dog food but that does not add much to the cost. Maybe .20 cents per day. And just a little plain yogurt once a day. A couple of dog treats per day as well......so a rough guess overall would be under $1 per day. Didn't realize how cheap.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=costfactors


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I wouldn't know how to add it all up but my dogs get great barko costs $27 for 22kgs and last my dogs 4 weeks. Feeding Einstein 2 cups Shelley 2 cups and 2 chihuahuas a handful each. I'm sure it may go a few days more now since i've droped Shellley to 1 and half cups.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I pay about $46 per 30 # bag of Taste of the Wild. I feed 2 dogs and it lasts us 3 weeks. They each get just under a cup at a time, twice a day. The way I figure it out, it costs us about $1.10 a day per dog.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We're feeding Molson the Fromm's puppy gold. He gets 3 cups per day and I had bought 2 x 5kg bags (about 10.5 pounds each) at $17.99 per bag. We got him on May 9th and we have about 3 days left of food from these bags.... so I think that's about $2.25 per day. Now that's Canadian, so $1.98 US with the currency exchange. 

I also put in some apple slices and cheddar cheese sometimes too, but I didn't factor that in...maybe it adds 25-50 cents a day?

Hm. I had also figured it would have cost more to feed him. He's cheaper than sponsoring a child from Africa!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, usually I am the same as Shadow's folks. It costs us $43 a 30 pound bag of Nature's Variety Salmon for Selka and Gunner. But since my BIG MISTAKE of switching food over money (SO DUMB!):doh: now Gunner is eating double to get weight back on him so my cost is up for the short term. He will probably go back to his 2 cups a day next week. : ):crossfing


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

It is too early for me to figure out the cost.
The new food "Acana Provincial" if I am not mistaken runs just under $2\lb cdn tax included.
But i have noticed more money in my pocket at the end of the week.
Since Cash showed up we have eaten out less and tend to stay home more so we are not spending as much. So as far as i am concerned we are ahead of the game. 
A bonus I never considered when we got our guy.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It costs about 72 cents per dog, per day, to feed our dogs Euk Premium Performance.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

For one dog, dry food only:
With Core it was about 1.80 a day. I just started using Gaea and it's about 91 cents a day.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ShadowsParents said:


> I pay about $46 per 30 # bag of Taste of the Wild. I feed 2 dogs and it lasts us 3 weeks. They each get just under a cup at a time, twice a day. The way I figure it out, it costs us about $1.10 a day per dog.


I feed Taste of the Wild-30# bag cost me $42.00 a bag , feed 4 dogs and a puppy and it last me a week feeding them twice a day. havent figured out the daily cost, due to the food is ok priced as far as Im concerned and they love the food.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

It costs me about $1-$1.50 per day to feed both dogs on their raw diet. If I weren't able to buy meat in bulk at amazing prices, it would be much more than that.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rut Roh - Never figured it out on a per day per dog basis. 

Depends if they have a no-fat capucino caramel I guess.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> If I'm figuring this right (and there's no guarantee that I am - lol) it should run about $4.50/day to feed both dogs.
> 
> We never run low on food, so I'm not sure exactly how many days a bag lasts. I'm guessing about 10 days, for the medium-sized bag (26lb, I think.)
> We're on Wellness Core. They each get 3 Cups per day of the dry. Gunner gets about 1/2 a can of Core mixed in with the dry per day and Riley gets about 2 good tablespoons of the canned (just so he doesn't think he's missing out on anything.)
> ...


Edit: Oops - I lied. The bag we normally buy is 12lbs, not 26.
But it still works out to somewhere around a little more than $2 a day for each dog, I think.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

About 77 cents per day to feed Lifes Abundance including shipping costs


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

It costs me around $2-2.50 a day to feed two goldens raw


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We feed Wellness Core reduced fat and it costs $53 for the 26 pound bag. It last right close to 60 days, Tinkerbell eats 2 cups per day so if I figure it only lasts 53 days instead of 60 it would be $1 a day.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Roughly .60 a day for Iams. Rough estimate.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

ugh! $3.12 a day! that can't be right.

I feed him Wellness Super5mix lrg breed puppy and in canada it is $95 a bag. we go through 1 bag a month. So i just calculated $95x12/365(days)
I think raw would be the same price! I might switch.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie gets 1 cup of Eagle pack senior per day. $31 for 33 lbs.

My calculations said 1lb = 2cups. ~66 days so 2 months worth of food in 1 bag (we use a vacuum thingy so it stays fresh and we can buy in bulk)

$0.469696 aka $0.47 to feed Moxie a day. Cheap little bugger.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Diamond Naturals Chicken & Rice (A GREAT food contrary to popular belief).
$30 per bag"after tax", 40lbs bag, lasts 1month & a half..So every 44days it costs - $1.46 per day to feed jake. 
He's 5months and 50lbs so I'm wondering how much more that will go up.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

But, we are switching to raw in a couple weeks.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Very interesting numbers. Though there was lots of variation, overall it seemed it typically only costs about $1 day to feed a dog high quality food.


----------



## lmwsport7 (Feb 25, 2009)

I was actually just thinking about this yesterday as I bought a new bag of food. We feed Orijen Adult - the 15lb bag lasts rylee about a month and is $34 w/tax. Add in the meat i'm mixing in to get her to eat it right now, and it's prob about $1.50/day.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

My guess is I probably spend about $2.50 a day feeding 1 3/4 cups Fromm a day, 2 Tbsp Wysong canned and supplements (fish oil and Cosequin DS). I'll have to do the math and figure it out for sure.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Gabby eats Diamond Naturals. 

40 lbs for 25$. 165 cups. 2.5 cups a day = .37 cents a day

Ozzie eats Chicken Soup for Puppy Lover's Soul. 
30 lbs for 35. 158 cups. 3.5 cups a day. = .77 cents a day


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I'm estimating it costs about $1.50 per day. Caleb goes through a 35 lb bag (costs $45) in about a month.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> It costs me about $1-$1.50 per day to feed both dogs on their raw diet. If I weren't able to buy meat in bulk at amazing prices, it would be much more than that.


Wow! I thought it would be way more expensive. Where do you buy meat?


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

A 15kg bag of Eukanuba Puppy food for Marley costs me $60, this lasts him about a month, feeding him 4 cups/day

So I guess he costs me $2 per day, not to mention, the chicken, mince or whatever I buy for toppings!!


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

pro plan cost me about US$50 15,89 kg bag
about US$1 / day


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Feeding Taste of the Wild - my cost is $5.04/day for all 4 dogs (averaging that out it is $1.26 per day per dog). Feeding Canidae my cost is $3.84/day for all 4 dogs (averaging out to .96 per dog per day). TOTW has a lower calorie count so I have been having to feed more so think I am going to make the switch back to Canidae (stopped when they changed formulas).

I also am looking for recommendations on a new food - ideally I would like an all life stages with a reasonable price tag with NO corn, wheat or mystery meats. I have been looking at Wellness but the ingredients seem to be on par with TOTW and it is about $20 per bag (and smaller bag to boot) more expensive.


----------

